# DLVFD Ice Fishing Tourney 1-28-06



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Just curious to see if any fellow Nodak Outdoors Members are going to be fishing this tourney this weekend. I will be there hopefully catching a fish would be a bonus this year, lol. Let me know if anyone else is going to be fishing it as well. Might have to stop over and say hi or have an adult Cocktail afterwards. Laters.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I'll be there :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, a whole two of us, lol. See ya on the ice. haha. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll be fishing Devils Lake...just not the tourney. Good luck!! :beer:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

i'll be doing both. going back after the hogs in the morning, fishing the tourney in the evening, and back hog chasing at nite.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

How did the tourny go?


----------

